# Anyone got a jirachi in x and y



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

I rly want 1. Ill trade for it


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, uh, I don't think it's currently possible to get a Jirachi in X/Y. If you have one in B2/W2, then you'll have to wait until December to get one.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh , I'd think the hackers would have one x3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 18, 2013)

You can't hack Pokemon, only use DNS cheating to make Pokemon. No one has figured out a way to do so yet, so getting a Jirachi is pretty much impossible for the time being.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, well thx anyways


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 18, 2013)

Try asking again in December/January. You'll get more responses, most likely.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok ^_^


----------



## Manman1749 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ive got it reply and i give friend code


----------



## Silversea (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm surprised anyone has anything outside X and Y save occasional luck on GTS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm pretty sure all "legal" Jirachis have that ribbon which means they can't be traded? Or am I remembering the ribbons wrong.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 12, 2014)

I was gonna complain about this being bumped but a google search for "jirachi in x and y" this thread is like the third option.


And if a legal Jirachi has been given out you won't be able to trade it, as Silversea has mentioned. It has an event ribbon that prevents you from trading it.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 12, 2014)

I myself have not indulged in any activities within Pok?mon X since my purchase of it. If I ever do manage to receive a Jirachi, please be aware that I shall be intending to keep it.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a few WISHMKR Jirachi...

No event ribbons...

But, I don't have X or Y...


----------



## SierraChase (Jan 22, 2014)

Would anyone like to give me a Jirachi??? She's one of the only legendaries I want (and celebi) so if anyone would be willing to give me either of those comment your friend code, please yhur my only hope :c lol


----------



## Dr J (Jan 23, 2014)

SierraChase said:


> Would anyone like to give me a Jirachi??? She's one of the only legendaries I want (and celebi) so if anyone would be willing to give me either of those comment your friend code, please yhur my only hope :c lol



Note: everyone gets a free celebi once we have the pokemon bank.


----------

